# what are my bees doing?



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Im watching my OBS hive and see bees most of the way into built comb - only there rear end is sticking out. They seem to stay in there a long time. 

Anyone know what they are doing??


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

SLEEPING!

Well ok, nobody really knows for sure, but there are several things that they could be up to.

1. cleaning the cell, this can take some time.
2. feeding brood, doesn't take that long.
3. moving eggs, there is some debate over egg moving but I think they do.
4. warming the cells, when ever nessary they will put their bodys in a cell to help warm the cells around it.
5. sleeping, No one really know if bees sleep (at least the way we do) but they are known to sit for some time without moving. They will do this ether standing...wherever, or in a cell.
6. Bees will also enter a cell in times of high stress, like when the colony runs out of food. Hives that have starved, will be found with a large number of them inside the cells.

BB


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks billybob,

I know the queen has been laying eggs (or at least I think she has.. She goes from cell to cell sticking her butt in the cell for about 10 seconds)

Wasnt sure if they were taking care of the eggs or what.


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

Sounds like she is laying. A good thing I might add. To have a queen keep laying eggs while you are digging through her hive...very good thing to see. She is more conserned with laying eggs (her job) than what is going on with the hive (workers job).

BB


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Not to hard to see her - its an observation hive. Just looks like worker bees are living head first in some of the comb.. They seem to be in there for hours and hours.


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

Maybe they are just shy :haha: 

If the population in less than normal this could be stressful, or they could be warming the cells like I said before. The more bees you get in there the less you will see them do it.

BB


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Heres a picture of the bees in the comb. They seem to be in thee for hours
http://oregonsparkie.tripod.com


----------

